# LA Auto Show Coverage



## AutoGuide.com

> Quickly becoming one of the world's most important motorshows, the LA Auto Show is packing a long list of big debuts this year.
> 
> From small crossovers like the Mazda CX-3 and Honda HR-V to outrageous performance machines like the Shelby GT350 and Cadillac ATS-V Coupe there's no shortage of important products.
> 
> On the luxury end Mercedes will relaunch the Maybach brand with an ultra-luxurious version of the S-Class while Bentley aims to impress with a new Mulsanne-based convertible.
> 
> Other big debuts include the BMW X5 M and X6 M, the 2016 Acura ILX, Porsche Cayenne GTS, the new all-wheel drive Jaguar F-Type, an updated Ford Explorer, Scion's new iM hatchback concept and a show car that will preview the future of Audi.
> 
> Additionally, the Connected Car Expo is back, showcasing some interesting concepts and technologies that can change the future of the automotive industry. Check it all out right here.


Read more about the AutoGuide.com LA Auto Show Coverage at AutoGuide.com.


----------



## oneeightseven3

:scrutinize:


----------

